# Void Gigaminx



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

So like. I was talking to a friend from Twisty (cooldayr) and he asked me to post here. I thought it would be fun.

THIS IS NOT AVAILABLE ON STORES








Sky said:


> Hello puzzlists of the world, Today I got an order I am quite happy with.
> At nationals me and Will_57 where talking about a void gigaminx and ways it could be done, our first attempt involved a c4u gigaminx (what where we thinking). That failed
> Our second attempt is a full 3d print and here is the world first multi layer void puzzle (centers gone)
> Turning is near perfect but corner cutting is meh, catching should become less common as the puzzle breaks in
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2010)

*Logan's jaw has dropped. He now needs jaw replacement surgery. Thank you.*

I never saw this on TP. Thanks for reposting it!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

That's insane. How exactly was it made?


----------



## Graupel (Sep 26, 2010)

Holy Guacamole...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> That's insane. How exactly was it made?


 
out of respect for the creator. I don't want to share its design.


----------



## Logan (Sep 26, 2010)

Graupel said:


> Hol*e*y Guacamole...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

woah... nothing else to say


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

that is crazy


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 26, 2010)

...Thats amazing...


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 26, 2010)

Most awesome thing ever.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> ...Thats amazing...


 
next step is to figure out design and start selling them on your site


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 26, 2010)

Now all we need is a good non-void gigaminx!  --->  Deal with it.



Spoiler



But awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2010)

Mind
=


----------



## will6680 (Sep 26, 2010)

I live so close to this kid. I think its so cool how he cubes even though he has a hand disorder.

Wilton (me) stamford (him) difference of 20 mins.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 26, 2010)

It just looks so perfect.


----------



## Tentacius (Sep 26, 2010)

Boah :O

Its crazy that a void puzzle can be better than the standard version ....
Very well made puzzle


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Holey...


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, this is an amazing puzzle! Very well done!

Chris


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> next step is to figure out design and start selling them on your site


 
Ehm... it seems the design is pretty much figured out already. What else would lead to a fully functional part?

Would like to know which 3D prining technique was used...
Judging from the strength (cornert cutting testing) I would think Polyamide SLS? 
Did they use something like shapeways or a regular prototyping company?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

He used shapeways to 3D print the pieces.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 27, 2010)

Tentacius said:


> Its crazy that a void puzzle can be better than the standard version ....



And it's quite ingenious: Just throw in a regular core. Reminds me of the "Lite Cube."


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 27, 2010)

How 'bout putting a mini type A into the void? Looks like it may be just big enough...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ausom!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 27, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *Ausom*!!!


LOL


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2010)

He asked me to post a video on the completed version (stickered and all)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

zomgiwantone


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

it looks awesome stickered


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice. I wish my Gigaminx was that good, not that I ever use it.


----------



## maggot (Oct 1, 2010)

lol it turns better than C4U gigaminx


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG, That's frikkin' awsome!


----------



## Nestor (Oct 2, 2010)

How much did the 3D print cost?


----------

